# ferromex logo



## xxxdarioxtremexxx (Mar 25, 2011)

*sd70ace ferromex*








fxe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What are you trying to attach? Whatever it was, it didn't work.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

dario, please fix the attachment - re upload and if you choose so provide link to the attached item. or let me know if it can be deleted


----------



## xxxdarioxtremexxx (Mar 25, 2011)

tankist said:


> dario, please fix the attachment - re upload and if you choose so provide link to the attached item. or let me know if it can be deleted


deleted...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hmm... doesn't look deleted.


----------

